# MF pad issue



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

Bought a pad the other day, flexipads mf without realising the diameter was of the face and not the backing like I expected.

Would I be running the risk of catching the bodywork using this with my 5" plate?


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Probably yes if the pad is smaller than the backing plate, but you didn’t say what size the pad was. Pads are normally sold by the backing size, where did you get it from?


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

Mcpx said:


> Probably yes if the pad is smaller than the backing plate, but you didn't say what size the pad was. Pads are normally sold by the backing size, where did you get it from?


Didn't realise it at the time, schoolboy error.
Both pad and backing plate are 5"


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Ok you’ve lost me! If the pad and the backing plate are 5” then don’t see the issue? There shouldn’t be much difference between the face of the pad and the foam backing. Flexipads mf pads are available as black 1 step pads (with longer fibres) or regular white pads, they jump from 75mm (3”) up to 125mm (5”) then up to 150 (6”). The white pads also come in 135mm which is a shade under 5 1/2”. Unless you’ve got the 3” pads they should fit the backing plate perfectly or at least within a couple of mm. The backing foam on the firmest of them is 7mm which would mean you’d have to lift the pad to near enough 90 degrees to catch the backing plate.


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

Mcpx said:


> Ok you've lost me! If the pad and the backing plate are 5" then don't see the issue? There shouldn't be much difference between the face of the pad and the foam backing. Flexipads mf pads are available as black 1 step pads (with longer fibres) or regular white pads, they jump from 75mm (3") up to 125mm (5") then up to 150 (6"). The white pads also come in 135mm which is a shade under 5 1/2". Unless you've got the 3" pads they should fit the backing plate perfectly or at least within a couple of mm. The backing foam on the firmest of them is 7mm which would mean you'd have to lift the pad to near enough 90 degrees to catch the backing plate.


I was half expecting a bit of clearance between the backing plate and pad that's all.
First time buying mf pads, so wondered if it was too close that's all.
It's the black pads, wanted something with a bit more bite than my hex pads.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

huxley309 said:


> I was half expecting a bit of clearance between the backing plate and pad that's all.
> First time buying mf pads, so wondered if it was too close that's all.
> It's the black pads, wanted something with a bit more bite than my hex pads.


You'll be fine with them:thumb:


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

huxley309 said:


> I was half expecting a bit of clearance between the backing plate and pad that's all.
> First time buying mf pads, so wondered if it was too close that's all.
> It's the black pads, wanted something with a bit more bite than my hex pads.


Both pads and backing plates are sometimes sold by the mm, sometimes by the inch, and there can be a bit of discrepancy between the two. 5" is 127mm while 125mm is 4.92 inches etc, so they might not match up mm perfect, but should be close enough not to make any difference.

If the backing of the pad is smaller than the plate size just take a straight edge and put it against the side of the pad and the plate and it will show you the angle you'd have to tip it to in order to make contact, it'll be far greater than you should ever be working at. At the very worst you might just have to use a bit of caution when working up to an edge like a door handle but that is always an issue with a da anyway due to the orbit size. :buffer:


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

Mcpx said:


> Both pads and backing plates are sometimes sold by the mm, sometimes by the inch, and there can be a bit of discrepancy between the two. 5" is 127mm while 125mm is 4.92 inches etc, so they might not match up mm perfect, but should be close enough not to make any difference.
> 
> If the backing of the pad is smaller than the plate size just take a straight edge and put it against the side of the pad and the plate and it will show you the angle you'd have to tip it to in order to make contact, it'll be far greater than you should ever be working at. At the very worst you might just have to use a bit of caution when working up to an edge like a door handle but that is always an issue with a da anyway due to the orbit size. :buffer:


Thanks, first time having a pad the same size as the plate, wasn't sure if it would be an issue just being safe.

Used foam for years, but things have picked right up so need to do any corrections quicker, that and a Skoda I had took a fair while longer to do.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

huxley309 said:


> Thanks, first time having a pad the same size as the plate, wasn't sure if it would be an issue just being safe.
> 
> Used foam for years, but things have picked right up so need to do any corrections quicker, that and a Skoda I had took a fair while longer to do.


Just a bit of common sense applies when coming to tight and awkward areas :thumb:


----------

